# Bottles from the Somers CT show



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 19, 2020)

Got some nice bottles while attending the Somers CT Bottle Show!






Left to Right:
E.M. Ferry Essex, Conn. Blob, J.S. Birden & Co. Hartford mustard jar?, Chas. H. Rose Pharmacist Manchester, Conn. (W/ rose pictoral), The property of McNulty & Murphy Druggists Middletown, Conn. Aqua druggist.





Left to Right: Wheeler's Dairy No. Stonington, Conn. (Back has cow and Jersey milm picture), Roy O. Beebe Tested Herd Tel. 2617-J Norwich, Conn., G.M. Long & Co. Sea Food New London, Conn. Stamped Oyster Jug.





Finally here is a personal surprise milk bottle: W.I. Allyn Registered Mystic, CT. This varient is the newer one (I dug the older one). While I also have the newer varient any Mystic milk bottle is coming home with me .


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice scores!


----------



## Relicdigger16 (Feb 20, 2020)

Great finds. I am especially into milk bottles and medicine bottles. These are really nice. Happy future hunting finds!!


----------



## Relicdigger16 (Feb 20, 2020)

Relicdigger16 said:


> Great finds. I am especially into milk bottles and medicine bottles. These are really nice. Happy future hunting finds!!


----------

